# Stay off the tracks when the express is highballing!



## BrokeCurmudgeon (Feb 8, 2016)

http://video.foxnews.com/v/5324100186001/?#sp=show-clips


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

Wow, that was close. Should make a lasting impression on that young person.

Mark


----------



## rogruth (Mar 6, 2012)

There seemed to be several riders along the track. 
Is that an area where biking is allowed? I recalled
that an attempt was made several years ago to
close the Western Maryland Scenic Railroad because
biking was being allowed along the track and there
was concern for the bikers safety. That always
seemed wrong to me.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm surprised the bike didn't catch on the front of the train and get thrown into the other kids.


----------

